# Opinions please



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I won the below item on ebay. I thought I paid for it yesterday right after I won but when I checked today it said unpaid even though I went through paypal and paid it paypal had not record. Then I notice I have a message from the seller who says, "I just checked at Fed Ex and UPS and shipping is calculated at $15.02 or $14.60 . I don't understand why Ebay shipping calculator sometimes makes such huge mistakes. If you wish to cancel sale I understand completely. I am unemployed and selling my possessions to survive. I just can't afford to pay for part of shipping. I selling car for a loss and I hope you will understand. "

So the guy wants me to pay an additional $7.00 shipping for this car. He is about 600 miles away from me.

Scam or not?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26121951192...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_246wt_1191


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tell him to go to the post office and ship it the way he had it listed.

Nice lookin car. You gonna paint it up?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tell him to go to the post office and ship it the way he had it listed.
> 
> Nice lookin car. You gonna paint it up?


yeah.
U'r Gett'n "Bunkked" Chucky!!! :dude:

I've herd some of the more outlandish stories in my ebay-years from cons
trying 2 "UP" their $$ intake.. OR get something 4 a close2 nothing they
can; " I was wondering if u would take... for your custom-made slot car....
I am terminally-Ill,.... & would like 2 leave something 2 my children... 
2 remember me by..........."

YUP, actually GOT this 1 once :drunk: 
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't buy the sob story either!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tell him to go to the post office and ship it the way he had it listed.
> 
> Nice lookin car. You gonna paint it up?


So I did that and this is his response. I am planning to paint it maybe a midnight blue.

"Thanks for your response. It was my mistake. I did not realize that it was USPS. I mistook it for UPS.
USPS is what ebay is using as default shipping on small items . They must be a good bit cheaper than UPS or FedEx on these small packages.
I will ship your car tommorrow."


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And if he ships it "economy" (first class) It'll cost him about $3.85. Priority will be closer to that $8 dollar shipping cost.

See, these are the guys I don't leave feedback for, although I would love to leave a negative, I just don't leave any, But let that guy start asking me to leave feedback and he will get an earful he won't want to hear, followed up with a "Still want me to leave you feedback".


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Does the car , box and packaging weigh over 13 oz ?

I bet so.

so Parcel Post maybe the cheapest around $8.00


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*car*

but if u dont leave feedback ebay might not release his funds. u guys think of that and if ebay didnt release my funds cause u didnt leave feedback id be ticked off real bad. just my opinion.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Huh eBay won't release funds if you don't leave feed back ? I assumed it was the buyers choice not responsibility to do so!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's true for established Ebay sellers, but not newbies. Payments can be held for days for new sellers until they complete 25 sales.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

His shipping price will cover economy shipping, so don't buy the B.S.

I could probably even send that Priority mail for the $11.69 he was supposed to charge for shipping. 

I don't know what the EBAY default shipping is because I have a saved template, and my listings are based off of that.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the guy has 159 feedback as a seller dating back to Oct-07-01 19:31.
I don't think his excuse about not knowing which carrier is the default holds water.
nor do I think PayPal is holding his funds until feedback, because he uses Delivery Confirmation, lists THAT on eBay so the buyer can see it and lists THAT on PayPal so they can see it and reference it easily.
so, when the scan shows _DELIVERED_ he doesn't worry about funds being held.
likely shipping a 1/32 scale car in the jewel case (making package bigger than if not) could cost more than the amount listed in the auction. however sellers with the amount of sales this fellow has KNOW how to figure shipping correctly and often use inflated shipping to off set the price when it doesn't go as high as they would like. 
he has no negs or neutrals and he leaves more feedback than he gets, so, I would think he didn't make enough on the sale and wants to find more funding elsewhere.
reading all these posts, it seems he agreed to ship for original quote so, no harm, no foul.
it was worth asking if he got someone to swallow the story though.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree about the make up the diff through shipping cause seller did nt get what he had hoped but to bad on him put a reserve on the item that way if it does not get the appropriate amount he doesnt have to sell it i ve seen a few of these on ebay in the past or the seller pulls the item the day befor or hours befor auction ends only to relist next day...


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Car came today usps with ebay shipping label. $6.43 spent for shipping printed on the back side of the label. I'm happy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

car in the shape you expected?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

happy happy joy joy happy happy joy..you list it ..it sells..sometimes not for what you want but you swallow your pride and ship it..glad the seller honored the sale..cannot say he did not try to stretch the limit of your patience though..enjoy your new car..


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> car in the shape you expected?


Yes, the car is in excellent shape. He shipped it in an over sized box with plenty of packing materials. Not sure what his initial deal was but he came through.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so, positive feedback?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I'll give him positive feedback.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like stories with happy endings


----------

